# Photo with white marks on platy



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, i had a thread posted from about a week ago but I wanted to update it because I have a photo of the male platy with the white marks... i have a 10 gallon tank, 3 platys, and i add 2 tablespoons of aquarium salt to the water since its 10 gallons.. ive had it set up for 5 months.. i use the api master test kit.. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate, p.h. 7.5, water temp. 77.. ive noticed a couple of white marks on him about 2 weeks ago, and now there are more and its more noticeable.. is this ich? im not sure because there big marks and i heard ich was like small little white spots looking like sprinkled salt on a fish.. lemme know if this looks familiar to you .. thanks so much


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

this might be helpful 
don't know too much about it 
im a beginner myself

http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-Tropical-Fish-With-White-Spot-Disease-(ich)


----------



## Fisherofmen (Aug 29, 2011)

I would do a 100% water change. Scrub every item in that aquarium. Put clean tap water in it. Treat it with water conditioner and medication. I don't trust the test kits. They don't show you the diseases and germs on the bottom of your aquarium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It could be bacterial if the spots are that big. It's hard to tell from the size from the picture but my first thought was ich. And what about the other fish? Do any of them show signs of spots?

Is he eating and acting normally? Is he flashing or trying to rub against anything in the tank like he's irritated?

I'm also curious as to why you don't have any nitrAtes at all in the tank. I would expect to see some in a tank that's been running for 5 months. 

And how often do you change the water and how much? Do you siphon the gravel when you change the water? 

A lot of questions I know but anything you can tell us might be helpful.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

There are 2 other threads going on this same subject and is getting a little confusing as members reply in one thread and not the other and perhaps missing out on relevant info already supplied etc, it is getting a bit higgelly piggelly lol. I think it would be a good idea to just merge the threads. The other threads are...

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/i-need-advice-please-right-away-79560/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/platys-ich-78484/





> *By ruby*...
> my tank is defnitely cycled because my ammonia spiked in the beginning, and them my nitrites, and then they went down.. now all my readings are 0.. i check ammonia and nitrite once a week, and i use the api liquid master test kit...




You mention this in your other thread, but did you ever get Nitrates? and are you still checking the nitrate readings as well? Because as I and others have mentioned, it does seem very odd they are aren't getting nitrate readings, unless they are so insignificant that they aren't registering.

It doesn't look like Ich to me, and just from the pic., I tend to agree with Reefing Madness and it could just be missing scales/scraped himself. They could turn into an infection if bacteria got in/the water quality is poor.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Beaches said:


> There are 2 other threads going on this same subject and is getting a little confusing as members reply in one thread and not the other and perhaps missing out on relevant info already supplied etc, it is getting a bit higgelly piggelly lol. I think it would be a good idea to just merge the threads. The other threads are...
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/i-need-advice-please-right-away-79560/
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Romad said:


> It could be bacterial if the spots are that big. It's hard to tell from the size from the picture but my first thought was ich. And what about the other fish? Do any of them show signs of spots?
> 
> Is he eating and acting normally? Is he flashing or trying to rub against anything in the tank like he's irritated?
> 
> ...



He's eating normal, but he darts around short and quick in the tank, stays in the cave most of the time. I saw him rub against the plant one time, but that's it. I change the water twice a week, 2 gallons each time. I siphon the gravel once a week.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beaches said:


> There are 2 other threads going on this same subject and is getting a little confusing as members reply in one thread and not the other and perhaps missing out on relevant info already supplied etc, it is getting a bit higgelly piggelly lol. I think it would be a good idea to just merge the threads. The other threads are...
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/i-need-advice-please-right-away-79560/
> 
> ...


I posted it a few times because I wanted to make it like a new post lol sorry. i won't do that anymore.. i haven't checked the nitrates in a while, but im going to check them tonight so i will let you know what they are..


----------

